

Recession Wipes Out Hardware Upstarts - haidut
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/01/recession-wipes-out-hardware-upstarts/

======
russell
Not so for my son's start up Caustic. :-) I guess it helps to think small.

~~~
joshu
<http://www.caustic.com/> ?

~~~
russell
That's the one. He was one of the founders.

